# Flint River Rescue - Memorial weekend



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Rescue of a family from the Flint River in Flushing, MI Memorial Day 2011. 
Flushing Fire, Flushing Township Police, Montrose Township Fire 
and Montrose Township Police --- lots of $$$$$$$$ spent on this one.

http://youtu.be/24l4jERNvFM

Help relatives, family members, and friends be safe in 2011

Rivers swollen with rain CAN be nasty ! :sad:

*NOTICE the debris piles where one can hung up and drown easily*
Even with a PFD vest on - the current can and will push you underwater.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

That river was crazy fast this last couple weeks as well....glad every one was ok.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Really??? 

What morons go out without checking the USGS streamflows? Especially after all the rain we've had.... I mean really!!! I grew up on that river and it can get real ugly. You should be able to tell as you put your boat into high, fast running, smelly chocolate milk before you before you float to your impending death, that conditions might not be safe.

I guess it's great they are fine. But I'm rooting for DARWINISM. 

PETE


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The rescue appeared to involve younger paddlers.

Perhaps they learned some important lessons via ""hard knocks""
and it will stick with them the rest of their lives.

""Hard knocks"" seems to always trump learning via other mechanisms.
It's unfortunate and it doesn't have to go down like that in most circumstances.


----------

